# Morgan County / AEP



## jayjc77 (May 19, 2004)

Hey Guys!

I am heading out to AEP next week for my birthday to do some camping, fishing, and r & r.

I will also be hunting a fall tom. (or hopefully). I will be coming from Dayton and staying wednesday night / saturday night.

I have never hunted turkey at powers and was wondering if anyone has. If not, where are some other good spots in Morgan Co. / surrounding Area could I go?

Replies are much appreciated.

Thanks,
JC


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have never been there, but if you happen to jump any grouse I'd really appreciate it if ya let me know through a PM or on the boards. I'm always looking for new grousing spots to walk. Thanks


----------



## jayjc77 (May 19, 2004)

Our weather was terrible when we were there -- 38 degrees and sleeted the whole time.

No turkey - no grouse that we seen.

Locals were tight-lipped to give out any info to help either.
TIP -- When you are going up there , don't wear any bengals stuff. It's a brown's town. 


JC


----------

